# Bleigießen für Anfäanger



## Franz_16 (26. November 2002)

hi ich will über den Winter mal ein paar Bleie gießen 

was bracuh ich dazu 
wie mach ich das??

bis jetzt hab ich folgendes bzw. kann ich besorgen  

bleigewichte(vom Reifen-- Wuchtbleie)

ich will auch die Form selber machen und habe da an Alu gedacht... geht das auch mit Holz???

ein paar Bilder wären mir ganz recht...

also danke schon mal im vorraus..


----------



## Borgon (26. November 2002)

Ich könnte dir ´nen Tip zum Schmelzen direkt geben.Und zwar hast du doch an den Auswuchtbleien noch diese Krallen,mit denen man die Bleie an den Felgen befestigt.Diese sind aus Stahl.Wir haben uns ein Magnet an einem dünnen Stahlrohr  befestigt.Wenn das Blei eine flüssige Konsistenz erreicht hat,einfach das Magnet dicht drüber führen.Dann hängen diese Krallen am Magneten und das Blei ist &quot;sauber&quot;.Dass Holz als Gussform geht,kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen.Holz brennt doch  Alu ist schon das Beste :m


----------



## bernie (27. November 2002)

Hai 
also ICH mach meine Formen aus &quot;prestolit&quot; (Autospachtel 
Geht prima und ist billig und wenn sie irgendwann kaputt ist, mach ich mir halt ne Neue 
ich erstelle im laufe des Dezembers endlich meinen Reisebericht von Avik 2002 und werde dann auch mal die Bilder von meiner Pilker-Massen-Fertigung reinstellen... 
Leider ist im Moment &quot;arbeitsmässig&quot; die Hölle los und darum dauert es noch ein paar Tage .......
Bis denne


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. November 2002)

Hi,
Also Du brauchst noch eine Kelle und einen alten Topf zum Bleischmelzen, einen Gaskocher und natürlich Formen.
Die Klammern und der Dreck von den Auswuchtbleien schwimmen nach dem erhitzen oben und können mit der Kelle abgeschöpft werden. Pass nur auf, das keine Ventile oder Plastikgewichte mit dabei sind.
Nur bei Guter Belüftung arbeiten. Wasser (Regentropfen, nasse gewichte) ist sehr gefährlich inder Nähe der schmelze.
Holzformen verkohlen sofort, lassen sich also nur einmal verwenden, und stinken. Besser formen aus Kautschuk, Gips o.ä. erstellen. die halten länger. am besten sind natürlich aluformen. die sind nur schwer kaputtzukriegen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. November 2002)

Als Gießkelle benutze ich eine alte Suppenkelle in der ich noch eine Gießkerbe eingearbeitet habe.
Einige Gußformen habe ich mir aus Alu gebaut.
Zwei Aluplatten zusammenschrauben, eine Zentrierbohrung machen und dann mit einem Fräser ausarbeiten.
Zwischendurch Probegießungen machen damit die Form und das Gewicht stimmen.
Zum Schluß Ösentaschen und eventuell Entlüftungskanäle einarbeiten.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln #h


----------



## hsobolewski (27. November 2002)

Gussform fuer Sagblei kannste dir selber bauen. Das geht ganz einfach. Dazu brauchst du zwei x zwei alubleche. das eine Paar soll so stark sein das es dem Sagbleistaere entspricht und da ein wenig größere Paar dient als Deckel für die beiden Teile. So nun Bohre einfach an jeder Ecke je ein 5 Loch (Dient später auch als zentrierung beim Giesen) Schraube beide Hälften zu Sammen und arbeite die Sargbleiform nun raus. Nicht vergessen eine leicht Schräge zur Mitte beider Teile. Das Gegossene Blei geht leichter raus! Längsrille entsprechend deines Drahtes einarbeiten (Schweistraht oder Federdraht 3mm) Nun je eine Hälfe aan das Andere Paar anschrauben. Hitzebeständige Siliconmasse dazwischen ist nicht schlecht. Fertig ist eine Gussform die ewig häld. Kann man noch verfeinern. Griffe, Scharnier.. und vieleich auch wie es mir gegangen ist am Anfang nacharbeiten....


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2002)

hi danke erstmal

gott sei dank arbeite ich in einem Baumarkt da kann ich mir eingentlich fast alles recht günstig besorgen besorgen(außer Alu) ... 

aber wie gesagt ein Bild würde mir sehr sehr weiterhelfen...


----------



## klee (27. November 2002)

> _Original von Franz_16 _
> hi danke erstmal
> 
> gott sei dank arbeite ich in einem Baumarkt da kann ich mir eingentlich fast alles recht günstig besorgen besorgen(außer Alu) ...
> ...


----------



## hkroiss (28. November 2002)

Hallo Franz,
ich hab&acute; mich auch schon mal mit dem Bleigießen beschäftigt und kann Dir nur raten, mach&acute; das ganze im Freien.
Ich hatte da ein paar Bleie, die in Plastik eingegossen waren und die hab&acute; ich beim Aussortieren übersehen. Nicht auszuhalten.

Zum Bleigießen selber hätt&acute; ich auch noch eine Frage:
wie befestigt Ihr die Wirbel bei Birnen- oder Kugelbleien?

Grüße Harald
 :a


----------



## Robert (28. November 2002)

Hallo Franz,

Eine Form aus Alu würd ich selber nur machen, wenn es sich um eine geometrisch einfache Form handelt, z.B. ein Sargblei, wie Helmut schon sagte.
Entsprechende Aluplatten könnt ich Dir eventuell besorgen. (kommt drauf an, wie dick Dein Blei werden soll)
Wenn die Form komplizierter wird, wie z.B. ein Pilker ist eine Form aus Alu mit Hausmitteln unmöglich herzustellen. (Wer hat schon ne CNC Fräsmaschine im Keller)
Dann würd ich Dir zur Silikonmethode raten. Die ist auf der Page von unserem Angelwebshop sehr schön beschieben, und zwar hier 
Ensprechendes Silicon gibts nur in sehr gut sortierten Bastelläden uns ist leider sehr teuer. (oder mit etwas Glück bei einem unserer Member, der zufälligerweise beim Hersteller arbeitet  :q ) 

Ich werd übrigens im Winter auch wieder ne Gießorgie machen (Pilker für Norge) Wenn Du Lust hast, gießen wie Deine Sachen gleich mit.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. November 2002)

@ hkroiss
Am besten gleich mit eingießen.
Aufnahmetasche in die Form einarbeiten, Wirbel einlegen und eventuell mit Superknete sichern.
Wird der Wirbel stark belastet kann man noch etwas Draht anwickeln und mit eingießen.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2002)

ok
danke nochmal für die Tipps

ich werd mich morgen mal mit Robert auf ein Bier treffen und mir das ganze von einem Profi ausführlich erklären lassen... 
ich denke ich will die Form aus Alu machen und Sargbleie gießen und jetzt brauch ich nochmal nen Tipp:

Wie krieg ich das Durchlaufloch (also keine Öse) in die Bleie???


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. November 2002)

Schau mal hier rein bei Ebay
1  Angebot Sargbleiform von 80-150g
der Verkäufer bietet aber auch eine Sargbleiform von 10-50g aN: Frag mal nach. Habe meine dort auch gekauft und die sind super verarbeitet. Und für das Geld bau ich mir keine!!! :q


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2002)

@ Bellyboatangler 
kaufen werd ich sie zwar nicht aber jetzt hab ich wenigstens ein anständiges Bild *DANKE*


----------



## Schulti (30. November 2002)

Hi Franz!
Also ich hab&acute; mir in &acute;ner ruhigen Nachtschicht  &acute;ne Form für Kugelblei (12gramm) gebaut. Benötigt hab&acute; ich 2 Aluplatten (80x120x30 mm) die ich zuerst miteinander verstifftet habe. In der einen Platte sind die Stiffte fest drin, in der anderen haben sie c.a. 0,5mm Spiel (Damit man die 2 Hälften wieder trennen kann). Danach hab ich mit einem Kugelfräser in jede Platte den halben Durchmesser der Kugel gefräst (Wenn ich die Form zusammenfüge hab&acute; ich dann eine Kugel). Danach hab&acute; ich die Gießkanäle gebohrt. Zu guter letzt hab&acute; ich noch quer durch die Form (bei jeder halbkugel) ein Loch gebohrt, durch das ich einen Draht schieben kann. Dieser Draht bewirkt dann, das in der fertigen Bleikugel ein Loch ist, durch das die Schnur läuft!!

Ist zwar ein bißchen schwer zu verstehen, falls Du diese Form aber mal testen möchtest, könnte ich sie Dir ja zuschicken!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2002)

hi 
danke Schulti

ich hab mich am Freitag mit Robert getroffen der hat mir eine Super Skizze gemacht.. wo alles super genau erklärt ist

Das Alu ist bereits bestellt...

gestern haben wir mal ein bisschen rumprobiert mit einer bestimmten Plastiksorte als Form Birnenbleie zu gießen hat super funktioniert....

Ich denke das Problem ist jetzt gelöst


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

so ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen mit Hartholz rumgepfuscht und das ist dabei rausgekommen:


----------



## Uli_Raser (7. Dezember 2002)

Was ist denn nun rausgekommen, die Kirchenglocke oder der Jägermeister? :q 

Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus für den Anfang.
Uli


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2002)

@Uli

der Jägermeister war die Grundlage  :q  : :q


----------



## masch1 (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute 
Ich möchte mich auch mal im Bleigiesen versuchen und möchte es so machen

Hier klicken

nur wohinn und wie groß muß die Befüllöffnung und der Entlüftungskanal sein

Danke im voraus und auch an Dorschfestival.de 
super anleitung


----------



## Schulti (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi Masch!








Also ich würde die Gießöffnung mittig oben setzen (Der Durchmesser der Bohrung richtet sich meiner Meinung nach nach der Größe des Pilkers!). Die Entlüftungsbohrung würde ich an dem höchsten Punkt des Pilkers setzen (Durchmesser vieleicht 3 mm).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi,
die Angussöffnung gehört an den höchsten Punkt der Form, sonst giesst die nicht voll aus. Bei der Abgebildeten etwa höhe des Pilkerkopfes. Durchmesser am Pilker ca 6 mm, so das man den Anguss noch gut mit einem Seitenschneider abknipsen kann.
Entlüftungsöffnungen dahin, wo die Form beim ersten Testen nicht voll ausgegossen wird. Eventuell kommt man auch ohne aus.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## masch1 (11. Dezember 2002)

Danke ich werd das mal Testen  :m  :m  :m


----------



## wolf (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin,


zwei Anmerkungen:
1) Nehmt Euch als Vorlage einen käuflichen Pilker aus BLEI, die meisten sind aus Zink/Zinn/Blei-Legierungen. Das Gewicht (bzw. die Dichte...) ist nämlich unterschiedlich, unser Eigenbau-Klon spielte längst nicht so gut wie der Original Eisele.


2) Bleidämpfe sind sehr, sehr giftig. Ich spare mir jetzt medizinische Details, nur soviel: Es greift auch das Gehirn sehr schnell und massiv an. Auch wenn man selbst vielleicht nicht so viel bemerkt - die anderen schon )

ALSO FÜR SEHR GUTE BELÜFTUNG SORGEN

Das ist kein Witz; die Wohnung eines ehemaligen Bleigießers, der für einen großen Discounter Twisterköpfe und Bleie semiprofessionell gegossen hatte, musste nach seinem verfrühten Ableben TOTAL und KOMPLETT saniert werden. Man hatte zuerst in Erwägung gezogen, dass gesamte 4-Parteien-Haus abzureissen!!! 


gruß


PS: Also bitte doch lieber nicht im Keller?!


----------

